# Anyone get a 2015 2500/3500 yet?



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Looked at F250 and GMC 2500 today. Didn't like the Ford enough to even drive it. Drove the GMC and liked it (a little too much maybe). 

Couple questions (probably same for 2014 and earlier).
GM says they run wiring for roof strobe lights and rear lights with the plow prep package, and include dash mounted switches. I can not find info or pictures on where the wiring and switches are actually located. The truck I drove did not have the plow prep pkg. 
I'm currently running a Boss, and will most likely keep the same plow. Not only does the Boss website not list anything for 2015s yet, it will not let me pick Gas engine for the 2014, WTH?
I'm looking at the "Double Cab" (smaller rear doors over larger in the "Crew Cab", 8 foot bed, obviously 4x4.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wiring is in the third brake light as usual I believe. They're probably still working on mounts and wiring, I haven't seen any 2015 HDs with blades yet. Plenty new half tons with mounts running around around here though, so it must be coming.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

How about location of the switches?
Looking at the dealers site, it shows he does have a couple on the lot with the plow prep pkg, didn't know that while I was there. It was late, and he was leaning towards ordering me the exact truck I'd like, didn't look at much of what he had on the lot. I don't know about a 6 week wait though.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

No way I can commit on a new truck without a 100% iron clad guarantee that I will be able to hang the plow either.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Do your due diligence, and go back and look at the dealership. Why do you keep expecting people here to answer questions that you could find out yourself? And there is no 2500 truck that can't accept a plow. Are you brand new to this, or what


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

So sorry to offend you. I didn't realize it was bad form to ask if other members already had purchased this year truck yet. You know, people that do not have a vested interest in making a sale?


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

It turns out GM stopped doing the dash mounted upfitter switches. The beacon light switch is located in the overhead console by the dome lights.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

k1768;1814032 said:


> Couple questions (probably same for 2014 and earlier).
> GM says they run wiring for roof strobe lights and rear lights with the plow prep package, and include dash mounted switches. I can not find info or pictures on where the wiring and switches are actually located. The truck I drove did not have the plow prep pkg.
> 
> Then the stuff wasn't there. Info and video is all over the web but the wiring is above the headliner
> ...


the 157" WB is a huge limiter as to what plow ( if any) you can carry and adhere to Federal/manufacturers limits.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Very long and debatable answer short........................ Nothing is ever iron clad with a work truck, we all put plows on the truck bigger than we should, and talk to your dealers a little more be it plow and truck. 
People beat thehell out of these trucks and never have a problem, others only plow thier own driveway and have nothing but problems. 
Your putting a battering ram on the front of your truck, you can draw your own conclusion from here.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

For the second time, call the plow dealership or company, or local dealership to get your answers.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

What's your problem with me? I didn't ask a follow up question. 
Considering I was asking a Chevy/GMC specific question, and you have a Dodge, I don't see why you felt the need to respond in the first place, other than to boost your post count.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

I got a 2015 GMC 3500HD about a month ago with a Western 8'6" MVP3. I haven't put a strobe light on yet but the switch is up top like you said.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

k1768;1814032 said:


> Looked at F250 and GMC 2500 today. Didn't like the Ford enough to even drive it. Drove the GMC and liked it (a little too much maybe).
> 
> Couple questions (probably same for 2014 and earlier).
> GM says they run wiring for roof strobe lights and rear lights with the plow prep package, and include dash mounted switches. I can not find info or pictures on where the wiring and switches are actually located. The truck I drove did not have the plow prep pkg.
> ...


Don't let the Dodge guy get to ya Thumbs Up As some have pointed and I think you may have figured out, the factory plow prep beacon switch is up on the roof center console. As far as your Boss, chances are you can keep your plow as the frame is the same as a 2011-2014 truck. So, the plow recommendations, if you go onto Boss' plow selector, should be the same as a 2013 ext. cab long box. Only difference truck side will probably be the wiring as the 2015 trucks have a new electrical structure on them, and the valance cutting will be different due to the new design.

GFAWR (gross front axle weight) is 5600lbs for a 2500hd double cab long box 4x4 gas. Per the GM VYU weight chart, they allow for 100lbs permanent truck side mounting and up to a 1000lbs plow max.

http://www.gmfleetorderguide.com/NA...ftype=option&lang=1&vehicle=17043&rpoid=27701

If you check out the chart in the link above, you want to be in the 25 column, and the cab code you will be looking for is HD953 which is double cab long box. 9 is the bed size, 53 is the cab config.

CC- 2 wheel drive
CK- 4 wheel drive
15- 1500 series
25- 2500 series
35- 3500 series
7- standard box
9- long box
03- reg cab
53- double cab
43- crew cab

So for example, the truck you are planning to purchase is a CK25953.



k1768;1814105 said:


> It turns out GM stopped doing the dash mounted upfitter switches.


Upfitter switch bank is available and is not discontinued. From the factory, its only available on the WT trim level.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a 2015 GMC 2500 HD SLT double cab (formerly extended cab) short box. The truck has VYU and the aforementioned switch in the overhead console. After 11 years in my '04...it was time. Came across a brand new Extreme V 8.5' stainless with everything but the push plates for 3K that I just couldn't pass up....so I didn't. Anyone got a buck they can lend me for coffee money?


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Just to clarify, the switch for the beacon lite... it's a nice factory-installed switch that looks like it belongs??


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

snowman4;1817087 said:


> Just to clarify, the switch for the beacon lite... it's a nice factory-installed switch that looks like it belongs??


Yes, it's just in a different spot than it has been for years.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Newdude, thanks for the detailed information on the codes. 
I did buy the GMC, and I have the push plate and wiring for my Boss in my basement already. Dealer said it was a no drill install and the only cutting needed was some trim. He said some people just push the plate up, slightly folding the trim, rather than cutting it. I will make that decision at the time of install. 
Snowman, the switch is located between the roof map lights, I can get a picture for you this weekend if you'd like. After seeing the location I'm not sure that I will use it though. With it up high out of the way I think I will not notice it is on. I may use it for aux bed lights instead.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

I wouldn't mind seeing a pic. I kinda like the Fords with the upfitter switches. Too bad GM hasn't caught onto that yet


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

snowman4;1817229 said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a pic. I kinda like the Fords with the upfitter switches. Too bad GM hasn't caught onto that yet


They have them its a WT trim feature only.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

*Here it is*

There is an On LED Indicator, but it is so small, so dim, and so out of the way; it would not be noticed unless you are looking directly at it. I'd say it wouldn't even be noticed with a glance at the rear view mirror.


----------



## jdfireman (Aug 21, 2014)

*Help*



Mr. Jon;1815017 said:


> I got a 2015 GMC 3500HD about a month ago with a Western 8'6" MVP3. I haven't put a strobe light on yet but the switch is up top like you said.


MR. John I have a 2015 HD 2500 Diesel LTZ Chevrolet. I am curious to see pictures of the mount to the truck.

I have looked at several different places and I keep getting told the bumper may have to be cut. Please share any information you have

Thank you 
Justin


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

Here you go. They cut the plastic trim below the bumper and some metal behind it.


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Jon;1822909 said:


> Here you go. They cut the plastic trim below the bumper and some metal behind it.


I have a 2015 2500 duramax double cab Ltz it is getting a western MVP 3 9-6 hopfully tomorrow front gvw is 6000 lb ill post pics as soon as I get it on . and as for the switch in the overhead console I have that but I can't get it down I take the two little hex screws out and yank on it but it won't come down I'm afraid I am going to break it


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

CjBonavenia;1823017 said:


> I have a 2015 2500 duramax double cab Ltz it is getting a western MVP 3 9-6 hopfully tomorrow front gvw is 6000 lb ill post pics as soon as I get it on . and as for the switch in the overhead console I have that but I can't get it down I take the two little hex screws out and yank on it but it won't come down I'm afraid I am going to break it


The wires that switch connects to are up in the headliner. I have found them two different ways over the years. Either pull out the third brake light/cargo light in the back of the cab and fish around with a coat hanger or take the trim off the inside of the A pillar on the driver side and reach up inside the headliner and you should find it all coiled up. If memory serves me the colors are brown and black.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Mr. Jon;1822909 said:


> Here you go. They cut the plastic trim below the bumper and some metal behind it.


I hate that all that has to be cut out.


----------



## jdfireman (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr. Jon;1822909 said:


> Here you go. They cut the plastic trim below the bumper and some metal behind it.


Thanks for the pictures still not going to work. The bumper on the 2500 is different than that.

The problem is getting the pins in to.hold the mounts. No room.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

jdfireman;1823113 said:


> Thanks for the pictures still not going to work. The bumper on the 2500 is different than that.
> 
> The problem is getting the pins in to.hold the mounts. No room.


My '15 GMC 2500HD bumper looks like that, it's possible the Chevy 2500 bumper is different (?)


----------



## jdfireman (Aug 21, 2014)

Motorman 007;1823118 said:


> My '15 GMC 2500HD bumper looks like that, it's possible the Chevy 2500 bumper is different (?)


Yes it is. If I knew how to post a pic here in would show you.


----------



## jdfireman (Aug 21, 2014)

Here is the Chevy 2015 2500 LTZ Z71 bumper


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone found were the wire goes for the overhead console switch on a 2015 gmc, can't find it . Thanks


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

GM2500HD;1852075 said:


> Anyone found were the wire goes for the overhead console switch on a 2015 gmc, can't find it . Thanks


I thought I remember reading that they are just above the headliner and I think that has to come down I think here is what I found in the online handbook When the wiring is connected to an
auxiliary roof-mounted lamp,
pressing the bottom of the button
will activate the lamp and illuminate
an indicator light at the bottom of
this button. Pressing the top of the
button will turn off the roof-mounted
lamp and indicator.
The emergency roof lamp circuit is
fused at 30 amps, so the total
current draw of the attached lamps
should be less than this value. The
attachment points for the roof lamp
circuits are two blunt cut wires
above the overhead console: a dark
green with blue stripe switched
power wire and a black ground wire.
For information on roof-mounted
emergency lamp installation, see
www.gmupfitter.com or contact your
dealer.
If the vehicle has this button, the
vehicle may have the snow plow
prep package. See Add-On
Electrical Equipment on page 9-100.


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks I took the CENTER console down and there is no blunt cut wires,there is a wiring harness pluged in with a white , yellow , and red yellow wire . Gm up fitters does not cover 2015 so looks like back to the dealer again. Thanks again


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

On previous models I read that it is above the head liner above the driver closer to the driver door


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

Took center console right out , wires were tucked up inside. Thanks to all


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

Newdude;1816418 said:


> Don't let the Dodge guy get to ya Thumbs Up As some have pointed and I think you may have figured out, the factory plow prep beacon switch is up on the roof center console. As far as your Boss, chances are you can keep your plow as the frame is the same as a 2011-2014 truck. So, the plow recommendations, if you go onto Boss' plow selector, should be the same as a 2013 ext. cab long box. Only difference truck side will probably be the wiring as the 2015 trucks have a new electrical structure on them, and the valance cutting will be different due to the new design.
> 
> GFAWR (gross front axle weight) is 5600lbs for a 2500hd double cab long box 4x4 gas. Per the GM VYU weight chart, they allow for 100lbs permanent truck side mounting and up to a 1000lbs plow max.
> 
> ...


 Just had Boss V XT 8'2" installed on my 2015 GMC Serria 2500HD, the undercarriage is different for 2015.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I thought everything was the same on 2015 except for the body, cab everything above the frame


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

cat320;1853371 said:


> I thought everything was the same on 2015 except for the body, cab everything above the frame


 Boss dealer that mounted mine said it was different for 2015. Pretty sure there is thread on Boss plow site about it also.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

bolake;1853401 said:


> Boss dealer that mounted mine said it was different for 2015.


Then he lied to you.

The chassis is the same as the 2011-2014 trucks. The 2015 uses the same mount as the 2011-2014.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

FYI, response from Boss to my inquiry over the summer. The frame points are the same, only difference, is they extended the brackets forward. 


Thank you for contacting BOSS Snowplow. BOSS modified existing undercarriage LTA09201 to a “B” kit to accommodate changes to the 2015 GMC 2500. This kit is available now. Please contact your local BOSS Dealer to discuss ordering.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

k1768;1853518 said:


> FYI, response from Boss to my inquiry over the summer. The frame points are the same, only difference, is they extended the brackets forward.
> 
> Thank you for contacting BOSS Snowplow. BOSS modified existing undercarriage LTA09201 to a "B" kit to accommodate changes to the 2015 GMC 2500. This kit is available now. Please contact your local BOSS Dealer to discuss ordering.


That's correct. The kit with the "B" suffix is the only kit they make now. They use that one on the earlier trucks too.


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

k1768;1853518 said:


> FYI, response from Boss to my inquiry over the summer. The frame points are the same, only difference, is they extended the brackets forward.
> 
> Thank you for contacting BOSS Snowplow. BOSS modified existing undercarriage LTA09201 to a "B" kit to accommodate changes to the 2015 GMC 2500. This kit is available now. Please contact your local BOSS Dealer to discuss ordering.


 Maybe thats what the dealer that installed mine meant but didn't go into detail with me.


----------



## ICE CREAM MAN (Dec 15, 2001)

DO the 2015's have the front end sag like the older ones? I had 2004 dmax 2500 with an 8ft fisher and even with the timbrens I had the sag.


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

ICE CREAM MAN;1853791 said:


> DO the 2015's have the front end sag like the older ones? I had 2004 dmax 2500 with an 8ft fisher and even with the timbrens I had the sag.


 Dealer that installed mine turned the torsion bars up, doesn't sag much when the plow is lifted.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Mine barely drops at all. 7.5' Standard Duty Blade. Haven't touched the torsion bars, and don't intend to.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

6 turns on the bars with no timbrens. Drops 3/4" with Snowdogg XP. 2500hd diesel.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

getting my xv installed tomorrow….was told by dealer that the harness and push plates are all new and need to buy them 2015 gmc 2500hd….is this true?


My old truck was a 05 2500hd….


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

tls22;1864285 said:


> getting my xv installed tomorrow….was told by dealer that the harness and push plates are all new and need to buy them 2015 gmc 2500hd….is this true?
> My old truck was a 05 2500hd….


Fisher lists Mount Kit 7192 for both the 2011 & 2015 K2500, (maybe not updated on their web site ? not likely)

Their site is right that my OLD 2004 25HD has mount kit 7169 ... as listed

my guess is the frame is the same, I never heard ANY word that the new trucks had a frame change, just new skin ...

Use ematch to check it out ...

http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/ematch.php


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

tls22,how did the instal go?I'm in North Jersey too,who did you get it from,if you don't mind?


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

I just bought a new gmc 2500 HD and will be bringing it in to mount a fisher plow.
I plan in adding a set of HID lights run off of a relay power cord which will leave one stock headlight plug hanging since the relay has separate new headlight plugs and powers off of just one single stock headlight plug.

Will this set up interfere with the electronics installation for the plow?
Thanks.


----------

